# Pulled Pork BBQ sauce



## takeoutgetdirty (Jun 24, 2014)

I have 2 sauces I make. One is a vinegar based sauce, basically an eastern carolina sauce.

Carolina ( double)

2 cups apple cider vinegar

2 tablespoons raw sugar

4 teaspoons course salt

1 teaspoon red pepper flakes

1 teaspoon black pepper

a lil ketchup or BBQ sauce for coloring

add a lil worcestershire

This is a sweeter sauce that has a lil kick in the end depending on how much red pepper you add.

Sweet( do not double)

30 ounces tomato sauce

15 ounces apple cider vinegar

24 ounces honey

2 tablespoons crushed red pepper

1 1/2 tablespoons worcestershire sauce

Boil 10 minutes

add raw sugar

I get mixed reviews on this sauce, The sweeter sauce most either like or don;t.

I have other sauces I just don't remember exact ingredents, so it will have to wait until I make them again.

I am posting these as a way to keep them just in case something happens to my notebook.


----------



## james1nc (Jun 24, 2014)

Takeout you must not be from eastern NC , the Carolina sauce should also have white vinegar that's what gives it it's vinegar twang . Don't mean to come off like an ( Y ) just thought I would give heads up .  Keep smokin


----------



## takeoutgetdirty (Jun 24, 2014)

No problem. I have done it with white vinegar. In my opinion it is better with apple cider vinegar. It gives it a better twang. I am up to suggestions. I have learned to take criticism in my meals. That is what makes us better. I will try most anything atleast once. No I am not originally from eastern carolina. I am from Southern VA. I live on the east coast of carolina now.


----------



## james1nc (Jun 24, 2014)

Im also on the eastern coast


----------



## rvial (Jun 24, 2014)

I used to live on the coast of bc myself but have moved a little inland :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2014)

They both look good and the Eastern NC Vinegar sauce is relatively traditional. If you are getting mixed reviews, you are close on the flavor profile but some thing is missing or off. Consider maintaining the overall theme of the sauces but add a twist that makes them unique to your Q. For instance add 1 or more teaspoons of your Rub to the sauces. This helps the sauce compliment the flavors that are exclusively yours. Below, for reference, are my version of your sauces. These are very popular around here and demonstrates how a unique twist can make a big difference...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional.

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 24, 2014)

james1nc said:


> Takeout you must not be from eastern NC , the Carolina sauce should also have white vinegar that's what gives it it's vinegar twang . Don't mean to come off like an ( Y ) just thought I would give heads up .  Keep smokin


  White Vinegar is used but in my opinion Apple Cider Vinegar definitely has more flavor and adds a twist. I do like your suggestion of using both. Ed Mitchell's, vinegar sauce recipe, the one he gives away but I doubt he gave up the secret to what is considered the best Q in Eastern NC, is made with Apple Cider Vinegar. I also did a search and of 10 recipes, one had both vinegars, two had just White and the rest used Apple Cider Vinegar. I have to try both vinegars the next time I make my Tangy Finishing Sauce. Thanks for posting...JJ


----------



## james1nc (Jun 25, 2014)

Chef JJ if you go to any old school BBQ place in eastern NC and if they are willing to give up the recipe it contains both vinegars and a missing ingredient he left out .when I make this sauce for my ribs I make it just a lil more thicker but it still keeps the vinegar twang working on it.. Don't matter how you make it as long as you enjoy it ,,keep smokin


----------



## takeoutgetdirty (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm game for any ideas on how to make anything better. That's why I am on this forum. Like I stated I will try most anything atleast once. Chef JimmyJ, I have never really rubbed or injected my butts. I generally let the smoke do the flavoring. I will have to give it a try and see what difference it makes. The butts I usually get are about 10lbs bone in, so I thought that with the mass of fat/meat the rub wouldn't make that big of a difference.  I never really thought about adding my rubs to the sauce to give it a different flavor,  I will have to give that a try as well.


----------



## takeoutgetdirty (Jun 25, 2014)

When I was in Florida on a work trip, I was doing a cookout in the hotel parking lot and got these recipes from one of the other guest staying there. Should have see the look on some of the people  faces that rode through the parking lot and they seen me in the back corner almost every Sunday Smoking something. It's funny how setting up a smoker and cooking all do attracts alot of attention when staying at a hotel.

I have not tried them yet. Thought I would post for others if they wanted to try.

NC Pork SOP Ingredients (sweeter)

2 cups cider vinegar

1 1/3 cups water

5/8 cup ketchup

1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar

5 teaspoons salt

4 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

1 teaspoon ground white pepper

Bring to boil to dissolve sugar.

East NC Pork Sop Ingredients (tangy)

4 cups cider vinegar

1/4 cup brown sugar

3 tablespoons salt

1 tablespoon red pepper flakes

1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper

1 teaspoon black pepper

Bring to boil to dissolve sugar.


----------

